# TTS - How often do you service haldex?



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

Service message popped up on the dis last night saying service due in 28 days or x miles. It had a full service including plugs at the end of may and the service interval was reset. It's a manual so no need for autobox service. The build date doesn't indicate that it thinks it's due a cambelt which has been done anyway in 2017. I've checked the history to find the haldex was done 13/12/2016, 13,000 miles ago - Leads me to believe it's asking for haldex service, is every 2 years right? the Q3 is every 3 years.

ta


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Im not sure on the actual time period they recommend but as its a weak point of the car the invisable filter audi say doesnt exist anyway, that is worth changing. Just make sure you get the filter changed as ultimately its more important than the oil as its the filter which gets clogged up and then burns the pump out etc.

I would do oil every 2 years and filter every 4 years.


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

Agreed, I spoke to my local indie when it was serviced in May and they confirmed that they can change the filter but need a few days notice as they'll have to get the filter from elsewhere. I have the old invoice from TT shop where the haldex oil was changed, there is no filter on the invoice so I'm, assuming the filter wasn't changed. Also assuming that because the first haldex oil change was done by Audi, that it must be on the original filter.

So to confirm, the interval for haldex is 2 years regardless of mileage?


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

3 years or 40k miles I believe.


----------



## HAWKS (Mar 31, 2018)

So if Audi dont think the filter exists, were are people getting the haldex filter from.


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

HAWKS said:


> So if Audi dont think the filter exists, were are people getting the haldex filter from.


Gen3 Haldex filter p/n 02D 598 574
Gen4 filter kit p/n HALDEX.111358

See: https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1849871&p=9075481&hilit=Haldex#p9075481


----------



## HAWKS (Mar 31, 2018)

Had a gearbox service and a Haldex service done at Audi 27/7/16.
Looked on the paperwork, only oil and seal ring replaced. 
My mileage was 40,045 now on 55.890.
So still on original filters then.
Can i go back and complain and ask them to change??


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

HAWKS said:


> Had a gearbox service and a Haldex service done at Audi 27/7/16.
> Looked on the paperwork, only oil and seal ring replaced.
> My mileage was 40,045 now on 55.890.
> So still on original filters then.
> Can i go back and complain and ask them to change??


You could but they dont care and will most likely argue they are correct :?

They have also done what it went in for a haldex service is oil change for them.


----------



## HAWKS (Mar 31, 2018)

Im only glad i dont get Audi to do an engine service. I take it they would only change my oil????


----------



## TTsdsgomg (Mar 19, 2013)

Is there a definitive way to check if a 'haldex' filter is fitted. Perhaps a pic of its location or what we should be looking for as I believe not all models have the filter fitted hence the confusion. :?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

TTsdsgomg said:


> Is there a definitive way to check if a 'haldex' filter is fitted. Perhaps a pic of its location or what we should be looking for as I believe not all models have the filter fitted hence the confusion. :?


All 4WD Mk2 cars (certainly post 2008 ones) will have a Generation 4 Haldex unit and the filter lives behind a 2 bolt flange just above the pump motor.

There is also a filter screen on the end of the pump. The pump and motor form one unit.

Lots of useful info and diagrams here: https://www.haldexrepairs.co.uk/guide-g ... -shooting/

As far as service intervals are concerned there seems to be differences between the VAG makes
viz: 3 or 4 years and with or without a mileage limit, usually 40k

My view is that it should be 3 years irrespective of mileage - and that a service without changing the filter and cleaning the pump suction screen is a waste of time and money.


----------



## TTsdsgomg (Mar 19, 2013)

'brittan' thanks for info, links and your 'wise words' [smiley=book2.gif] 
Question, do you know the symptoms of a failed/failing haldex apart from codes, what would be happening maybe front wheels spinning or something ?


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

TTsdsgomg said:


> 'brittan' thanks for info, links and your 'wise words' [smiley=book2.gif]
> Question, do you know the symptoms of a failed/failing haldex apart from codes, what would be happening maybe front wheels spinning or something ?


You will get wheel spin  Generally the filter clogs up with grime and then the pump has to work harder and burns out, its really not a big deal, just get a filter and some oil change and its done. You cant "tell" when its getting clogged up until its too late, just change it and your sorted for a few years.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Danny1 said:


> TTsdsgomg said:
> 
> 
> > 'brittan' thanks for info, links and your 'wise words' [smiley=book2.gif]
> ...


As Danny1 says, there is no direct indication of a failed Haldex, no warning light on the dash for example.

Just front wheel spin when you would not normally expect it, the traction control light flashing and often a TPMS warning light as it detects the difference in wheel speeds.


----------



## HAWKS (Mar 31, 2018)

Ive gone back to Audi to ask about the filter in my Haldex not being mentioned on my bill.
They are looking into it.
Anyone know the part number for mk2 3.2 s tronic filter.
Audi couldnt confirm over the phone...


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

HAWKS said:


> Ive gone back to Audi to ask about the filter in my Haldex not being mentioned on my bill.
> They are looking into it.
> Anyone know the part number for mk2 3.2 s tronic filter.
> Audi couldnt confirm over the phone...


If its not on the bill why waste your time? It was clearly never changed. :?

This is what you need if you want to change it.

https://www.haldexrepairs.co.uk/shop/fi ... eat-skoda/


----------



## CharlieS (Jan 5, 2018)

Having mine serviced today..including filter..at a local indie!

I've asked to keep the old one (curiosity) as I'm pretty sure the previous owners never had it changed!


----------



## TTsdsgomg (Mar 19, 2013)

CharlieS said:


> Having mine serviced today..including filter..at a local indie!
> 
> I've asked to keep the old one (curiosity) as I'm pretty sure the previous owners never had it changed!


'CharlieS', maybe some before and after pics of filter and stuff would be good, in fact any pics showing location ( if they let you ) and condition of haldex box would also be good.


----------



## CharlieS (Jan 5, 2018)

I've just called the indie..and requested before and after pics of works carried out!

Hopefully I'll be able to post them up later


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

I wrote this a while back about why Audi service may or may not change the Haldex filter. Part of the problem is how the Audi parts list is set up as noted below -

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... x#p9043077

From 2007-2009 the "3.2 quattro+" (JZX, JJN, JUY, KJU, KNS) is shown WITH a filter while the "quattro" (KMC, IMD, MMO, MMK) is shown WITHOUT a filter.

From 2010-2015 only the "quattro" (MMK, MML, PYG, PYH) is shown WITHOUT a filter. There are no illustrations of the 3.2 quattro+ WITH a filter, or any parts lists for it during this period.


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks for the responses, I'm assuming then that the haldex service interval has been set to 2 years, the second owner did the service and covered nearly 40k in 18 months so that would would be a plausible explanation, unless there are any other service items I've missed. I'll get it booked in anyway, it's clearly been on the same filter for nearly 7 years


----------



## Se6 (Apr 26, 2015)

Before and after on mine


----------



## HAWKS (Mar 31, 2018)

Danny1.
I paid for a service and they havent changed it.

SJP. All posts mention 2007 onwards, mine is 2006. Does this have a Haldex filter??

Sorry to hijack..


----------



## french (Oct 7, 2018)

My book says 38k so had mine done along with the DSG fluid etc...always a good idea...


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

HAWKS said:


> Danny1.
> I paid for a service and they havent changed it.
> 
> SJP. All posts mention 2007 onwards, mine is 2006. Does this have a Haldex filter??
> ...


You paid for a haldex service is my guess, thats a oil change by Audi.


----------



## french (Oct 7, 2018)

Whats there to guess?
He says he paid but its not been done...just go back !


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

french said:


> Whats there to guess?
> He says he paid but its not been done...just go back !


How many times do people need to say it on the forum, Audi DO NOT change the filter, they dont even think they have them lol and any that have been shown it does will tell you its a filter for life and non serviceable.


----------



## french (Oct 7, 2018)

Blimey calm down mate,what are you like when you have real problem , you ..need to get off this forum now & again.


----------



## HAWKS (Mar 31, 2018)

I have read most posts about Audi not recognizing it has a filter etc.etc.
All posts i have read showing part numbers are from 2007on wards.
I need a part number for 2006 so i can really give em what for.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ Hawks - You could print out my previous post that includes the parts lists and pictures, and take that to Audi Service and have the Service manager chase down the filter part number for you. If Audi service can't figure it out, then you could always contact Matt from Auto Fault Finder, he should be able to help, and let us know what he tells you so we have it on record.

You might want to get the numbers off your Haldex unit so they can chase down the right filter - see location image below.

7Zap parts list - 
https://audi.7zap.com/en/rdw/audi+tt+tt ... 006-278/5/

Home Page for Haldex Repairs -
https://www.haldexrepairs.co.uk/


----------



## HAWKS (Mar 31, 2018)

Just had a reply back from Audi.

I have checked the work carried out on your vehicle and the Haldex on your vehicle does not have the filter replaced on the service.

The oil replaced is for the Haldex coupling only and not the rear diff so no filter replacement is required


----------



## Jsimba (Sep 15, 2018)

My 2011 TTS had done an easy-going 40-45k when I got it this summer and the previous owner had been meticulous in keeping to the servicing schedule. Despite this, when I took it to an Audi dealership to do some exploratory work on another area, we did a general check-up and found that the Haldex pump was so gunked up that I ended up getting the whole system replaced. That might have been overkill but I felt it was better to be safe than sorry further down the line.

I guess my takeaway from the experience is that if you're able to, give the Haldex a service more regularly than the usual service intervals, and the better you'll be for it


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

HAWKS said:


> Just had a reply back from Audi.
> 
> I have checked the work carried out on your vehicle and the Haldex on your vehicle does not have the filter replaced on the service.
> 
> The oil replaced is for the Haldex coupling only and not the rear diff so no filter replacement is required


Shock horror, no filter replaced. :roll:


----------



## C00P5TT5 (Jul 10, 2016)

I have had this out with audi face to face and they insist the filter is not a serviceable part... Claims of no filter or the filter is a lifetime part... It's all bollox

Anything that uses oil needs a filter and should be replaced chip fryer, hydraulic machinery, engines... And the list goes on.

This has been covered many times and I have yet to see anyone to successfully get audi to replace the filter, yet all is not lost as a lot of indies now offer this service


----------



## HAWKS (Mar 31, 2018)

So can you buy the filter from Audi?
If not, where can yo7 buy it from


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

HAWKS said:


> So can you buy the filter from Audi?
> If not, where can yo7 buy it from


Just call Matt, you seem to be having trouble believing what people are saying so rather than going back and forth just ring Matt here and he will sell you the correct part.

https://www.haldexrepairs.co.uk/


----------



## HAWKS (Mar 31, 2018)

Im not having any difficulty, im making sure of my facts before i go into Audi an kick off. I hate paying top dollar and not getting what ive paid for.
£41.50 just fir Haldex oil is bad enough.


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

HAWKS said:


> Im not having any difficulty, im making sure of my facts before i go into Audi an kick off. I hate paying top dollar and not getting what ive paid for.
> £41.50 just fir Haldex oil is bad enough.


The simple solution here is to not pay top doller, take it to someone that will do a proper job for 1/2 the money, there are a lot more of those garages around than there are audi dealerships.

It baffles me how important dealership stamps are to members when you only have to read a couple of pages worth of posts on here to know that dealerships are not known for their quality workmanship.


----------



## french (Oct 7, 2018)

HAWKS said:


> Im not having any difficulty, im making sure of my facts before i go into Audi an kick off. I hate paying top dollar and not getting what ive paid for.
> £41.50 just fir Haldex oil is bad enough.


Way to go...I had mine changed at a Indie & the DSG fluid.


----------



## C00P5TT5 (Jul 10, 2016)

http://www.sjbautotech.co.uk/hampshireh ... icing.html

Not used them yet but my next service will be with them as they seem to recognise at least that the magical filter exists.... Audi didn't

Filter and oil mileage chart also on the page


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

Apologies for bumping an old thread, but on this contentious issue I was looking for some Audi service prices and noticed that Audi Poole list Haldex Filter as a listed service for the TT. I couldn't get through to them on the phone today to ask, but is this likely to be a typo or misunderstanding?? I don't think Audi Finchley Road offer filter replacement on my TTS, because I already asked them, only oil, and for the same price of £99, but Poole Audi is another matter:

Fixed Price Servicing At Poole Audi In Poole Dorset


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

According to the scheduled Maintenance Intervals, Audi dropped the Haldex filters starting in 2007 which would have included entire production of the Mk2 even through both Gen2 and Gen4 Haldex have filters. This is why they don't advertise to replace them and you have to ask for it. And also the plastic filter on the end of the pump should be replaced too. 
Changing the fluid does very little good if it can't get through a blocked filter.


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

Yes, thanks, that's well understood from many forum members' experience. But it still doesn't explain why an Audio Main Dealer in the UK has apparently advertised the service:

*For Audi A3/A4/A5/Q5 & TT aged over 3 years old*
Above 2 litres
Please contact us for prices for S & RS models and brakes

Job​Retail Price (Incl.VAT)​Oil Service​£230​Oil and Inspection Service with Pollen Filter​£390​Front Wiper Blades​£42​Front Wiper Blades - A3​From £39​Front Wiper Blades - A8/Q7​From £45​Cambelt​Price available on request​Cambelt & Water Pump​Price available on request​Multitronic Transmission Oil​Price available on request​S tronic Transmission Oil and Filter​Price available on request​Haldex Oil Filter​£99​


----------



## Steviejones133 (Aug 18, 2021)

I’d say if theyve got it up on their web page (which they do - haldex oil filter £99) I would jusT confirm with them over the phone that they will indeed change the filter as well as the oil. I recently had mine done at Audi Cheshire Oaks….they charged £79 for the haldex service without filter but they were happy for me to provide my own OEM filter which I did.

Id also got agreement from Audi Cheshire Oaks that they would remove the pump and change the filter screen, but unfortunately for me they said the pump was seized on and as it was working,they didn’t want to risk wrecking the pump. Your mileage may vary with different dealerships…..

A good tip IF they say they’ll do the filter is to ask if they would kindly put the used parts in a receptacle in the boot to make sure they’ve done it. You could look under the car and should see a new haldex filter cover for sure if they’ve changed it - these were my “old bits”


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

That's very fair advice. I'm almost certain that the info on the Audi Poole website is a typo, but I'm very curious and will ring them this week. Unfortunately my local is Audi Finchley Road, and they already told me that their £99 service is just oil, not filter. I could buy the filter myself and ask them to fit it, but if they don't already know about the filter how could I trust them to know how to change it? Also my local Indy do a Haldex service for £150 anyway which they claim includes the filter, so could just let them do it. What Audi Poole say will be interesting though, because if it really is a oil and filter replacement then they must be finally admitting that it even exists!


----------



## Steviejones133 (Aug 18, 2021)

My experience of the mysterious filter is that Audi deem it to be a non-servicable “lifetime” part - we all know that filters get clogged as that’s what they are designed to do - filter crap. Why oh why they deny it needs changing is beyond me.

It cost me around £50 for a genuine filter and half an hours labour to do it which ended up being about £140 all in. Sure, I got an Audi stamp and check in the box and my old bits put in the boot so I was fairly confident they had actually done it, but your local indie might do the same…..

Audi……PITA!


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

So, interestingly I just spoke to one of the service techs and he told me that they replace the filter on the Mk1 and Mk2 TT, but not the Mk3, which doesn't need the filter changed. He said the oil is required at 20,000 miles and filter at 40,000. Given that there is only one price quoted (£99) I asked him if that included the filter, and he confirmed that it did! So for £99 you get an oil change, or and oil + filter change depending on need(?), no distinction in the price charged. Seems suspect if you ask me!


----------



## Steviejones133 (Aug 18, 2021)

Well, if it’s an Audi dealer that has told you that, I’d be getting it done and asking for the old bits to be kept for you to ensure it’s been done. The filter on its own is around £50, probably £25 for the oil so a very good price indeed given Audi labour rates! - their invoice should list the parts used such as new fill/drain plugs, filter, oil, labour…..


----------



## efunc (Oct 12, 2008)

That'a wasn't my local, it was Audi Poole, which is miles away. Unfortunately it's anyone's guess what Audi Finchley Road would perform if I got the service done there, as I can never seem to speak to an engineer in the service dept. But the people on reception claim it'll just be oil for £99.


----------

